# Rat snoring?



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

So my rat Nymeria just started making this noise when she's sleeping/half asleep. Does anybody know what this is? Her lungs do sound clear. And other than this she isn't making any unusual noises.

http://youtu.be/R86E0D4VRjc

http://youtu.be/-cFJuMtHE2k

http://youtu.be/7HsCsISoBrg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

It might possibly be the start a URI that hasnt' spread to her lungs yet. Usually URIs only spread to the lungs if left untreated for a long time, or if it is a very sudden aggressive onset, so most of the time people will only hear the wheezing/honking/sneezing that's just still in the sinuses and nose area and not in the lungs until it gets bad.

Does she have any porphyrin stains anywhere or have you seen porphyrin from her nose? Does she make any noises when awake?

One of my girls has always been a little sneezy since I got her. She has clear snot, no porphyrin, and she hasn't gotten and worse or better, and the vet that I took her to didn't think she needed to be on meds. She just has a wet snotty little nose and not the start of an infection, but I still keep an eye on her to be safe just in case. But she snores sometimes when she is asleep or half asleep like you said your girl does. So she may be perfectly fine!

Just be careful for those other things I mentioned just in case it's a URI starting.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

No, she doesn't have any porphrine at all. I've had her since the end of September, and she's hasn't ever been sneezy, but she always whistles when she breathes. I just took that as scaring from being in a glass cage. She hasn't had any other symptoms until now. When she gets really hyper and excited I can hear more noises with her breathing, but it goes away as soon as she settles down. I really don't even remember her sneezing when I brought her home, but her daughter Arya is just a sneezy rat. No porphrine at all either. But she has stopped sneezing within the last month. 
Their cage mate Cersei on the other hand will go from sounding perfectly healthy to on the verge of death and back to being perfectly healthy within minutes. It always happens when all vets are closed and with enough time to freak out and call my parents sobbing about how I don't want to lose her. Then five minutes later she is perfectly fine again. So I have no clue what is up with that, although she hasn't done it in a while so I'm not to worried about her.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I really don't want to panic you, but if you can afford it, I'd recommend a vet trip and potentially an xray.

One of my girls started making the same noises, and they got a lot worse when she was out and about/excited. It turned out she had an enlarged heart (possibly heart disease) that was pushing against her windpipe, and thus getting worse the faster it beat/she breathed. She was put to sleep three weeks later, after losing almost a third of her body weight.

However, she changed pretty dramatically in terms of activity and attitude, and if yours hasn't, that could be a good sign.

As I said, I really don't want to panic you, and hopefully it's not what happened to Toki - but we spent a lot of money and vet trips just finding out what was wrong, so if others see the signs, I want to help identify it quickly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you so much Alex, I'll check around to find a vet that will be better with small animals. Although it does worry me, I'm not in a panic mode about it since one of our dogs has an enlarged heart. So it's pretty odd to me to have two pets with it. I usually just joke that their heart is so big due to how sweet and caring they are  I'm also gonna keep an eye on her for a day or so to see if anything changes. She also hasn't lost any weight, but has put on a bit since I've gotten her. But that may be due to the increase in Cheerios in her diet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

You'll find that the medicine is quite possibly the same as for your dog. If I recall correctly, it was the same stuff, just a massively smaller dose. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

My rats snore, and one of them is chronically sneezy. But they are healthy rats. So you might just have sneezy rats.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Alex- I don't recall him taking mess for it, I think they told us just to make sure to put weight on him. We was about 9 pounds and is now up to 11. He's also a super picky eater, he can't possibly eat regular dog food. He's kinda a little turkey 

Minky- they could be, one of them I know is. She will sneeze all the time, but is super healthy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

So I'm just giving a little update here. 
Nymeria has stopped all noises except for the whistling when she breathes. So I think she is all good, but of course I'll keep an eye on her just to make sure.

Thank you to everybody for your input and help 

So I think it maybe was a short myco flare up.a good thing that this experience has brought is I found a better vet! The one I've always had the number handy hasn't ever seen rats, but was willing to. I found a vet that is further away but has seen rats and is starting to get more into small animals 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

